# Dh 2015



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Aster FEF





 

WUHU QJ on inside track ACCUCRAFT on the outside






 

More action later


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Sal...couldn't make it again this year....next year for sure! 

Sam


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the first Diamondhead update on MLS Sal.

Two QJs from different manufacturers? Wow.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

From the reviews it sounds like the rooms at that place are worse than ever. If I ever go again I won't be staying at the 'resort', but across the street or in Gulfport.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Two QJs from different makers.......now that's insanity in such a small and limited market. I fail to understand why these folk continue to duplicate products. Aster came out with the Rebuilt Merchant Navy whilst G1MRC's version (for Nov 2014 delivery) is still a long way off. Wuhu Bowande have had their A4 available for a while now and Accucraft UK are still to get their's to market after announcing it in 2013 and now two pilot models of the Chinese QJ being shown at DH, which manufacturer do you think will hit the market first? I think I know the answer! But why do these folk keep shooting themselves in the foot by duplicating models? The North American G1 live steam market is far from healthy (unlike the UK, Europe and Australia) so why, why, why?
David M-K
Otttawa


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

David, the answer is 'aping' http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/aping
Common behaviour among primates;-)
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished my recently acquired 35 year old unbuilt Aster King Arthur kit just in time for DH. Here is a brief video...

http://youtu.be/BVzWBvJCFPs?list=UU_W_G0gqYh0kDhH5rQk6fyg


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> I finished my recently acquired 35 year old unbuilt Aster King Arthur kit just in time for DH. Here is a brief video...
> 
> https://youtu.be/BVzWBvJCFPs


Finding an 35 year old unbuilt kit is amazing! Were all the parts still there?

It's running great, but it doesn't look like *your* typical time slot! (Spectators and someone else on the track.)


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for pics guys

jim o


----------



## cocobear (Apr 23, 2012)

It was missing two bolts and an E clip


----------



## applegeekz (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for posting. Any more video or photo of the UP FEF 844?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

John Frank,
After your negative post I took an informal survey this evening in the Diamondhead Resort and Suites and all agreed that we think where you should stay is HOME!
Those of us who enjoy the cammeraderie and fellowship of live steam trains are willling to overlook some shortcomings of the facilities for the warmth of the people who chose to enjoy our hobby. 
For the record most thought their rooms were perfectly adequate.
I would never use such words but was introduced during my survey to this abbreviation. STFU!
With best regards,
Tom


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom

STFU.... Some Texans Foam Unnecesarily????

Let's get back to Trains and not "trashing" the joint.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim,
I'm living in the "joint" and enjoying every minute with our train friends just as I do when attending events at your home. We couldn't do anything about the rain and mud in October in VA and we can't change much about the Diamondhead Resort. 
There is no justifiction for complaints from someone who isn't even here and who has gone on record in the past as having a bad experience. He shouldn't be raining on our parade. 
Enough said?
Tom


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom B

I just can't believe there aren't more still pictures being posted. Jim Overland is probably in withdrawal. Try to get the shutterbugs to put something up. Need a picture of your new creation at least.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Most have packed up for departure tomorrow,
I am not a photographer and I only had some minor rolling stock projects this year. For Jim Overland's sake I hope more pictures are posted. 
Diamondhead 2015 (my 16th attendance) was fabulous as always!
Best,
Tom


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Tom,

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and no one has to listen if they chose. John has an edge to him and I usually have a bit of a laugh when he starts cutting...Of course, no other hotel of any substance would allow what we do on their premises. DH wouldn't be DH without that "resort"....most of us know that.....In the scheme of things not a big deal.


Sam


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And a run on Friday...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Entered the Accucraft New 28 ton Shay in the pulling contest and pulled 7.3 lbs!
I was surprised that it did this well.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Even though I'll probably never attend one, I do enjoy the pics of what's happening there. In MHO it appears to be a pillar of the hobby and I'd really hate to see it go the way of so may other pillars of our society. 
Just a Geezers point of view.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom Bowdler said:


> John Frank,
> After your negative post I took an informal survey this evening in the Diamondhead Resort and Suites and all agreed that we think where you should stay is HOME!
> Those of us who enjoy the cammeraderie and fellowship of live steam trains are willling to overlook some shortcomings of the facilities for the warmth of the people who chose to enjoy our hobby.
> For the record most thought their rooms were perfectly adequate.
> ...


Well Tom if you want to live in filth and squallier that is your option. Don't bash me for telling the truth. I have attended the event for over 10 years, but never again in that scum bag place. And if you represent the clientele I wouldn't want to be there anyway.
jf


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
We hardly missed you...


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

steamtom1 said:


> John,
> We hardly missed you...


 
Last time I was there, my dogs did not want to go into the room. lol.


----------



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

John

As to your dogs, I wouldn't want to be in the same room with you either.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

fkrutzke said:


> John
> 
> As to your dogs, I wouldn't want to be in the same room with you either.


Such 'nice' people on here. Maybe I should go next year just to see all you turds.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Knock it off. 

K


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

applegeekz said:


> Thank you for posting. Any more video or photo of the UP FEF 844?


Nate
I have quite a few photos and video. Unfortuately, just back from the long drive and it will be a day or so before I can post. With that said: WOW! The FEF is an outstanding locomotive. I was chatting with Hans and within 7 minutes he was on the rails running and did so for over an hour. Certainly, another excellent Aster product with proven looks and performance.

As to Diamondhead Hotel...Ryan and I enjoyed the accommodations in a room that was clean, running water (hot/cold), toilet worked, heat/AC worked, lock on door work, no offending smells, no green slime on surfaces, rug clean, all in GOOD order.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I Also had a good time and my room was as Charles said. As I've said before some folks would bch if hung with a new rope. Later RJD


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

We even got a room with a view...


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete for posting the pics and video. What else did Accucraft bring? Did they bring the SP P9 Pacific or the WSL Heisler? The Dreyfus Hudson will be hard to resist.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

> (I wouldn't hold your breath - they indicated production is at least a couple of years away.)


A couple of *years*?? That's a sobering thought, they've had an engineering prototype for quite a while now...I don't want to re-hash a discussion that's already appeared elsewhere on this forum, but were you given any reason for the delay?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft brought the Selkirk 2-10-2, the N&W J 611, a QJ (video somewhere of it and the WuHu version both running in parallel on the big track,) plus the PRR E6 4-4-2, and a streamlined coach. I was drooling over the big Dreyfuss Hudson, which was recently re-introduced:










And they let me run it, so here's the video of my Roy Wood De Winton and the run of the Hudson:





Another photo I took, of Larry Green's two Roundhouse locos. Alco on the left, and 'Stanley' the tram engine on the right. The latter has quite a few mods to make it a 'Baldwin' - including the smokebox front and pilot beams. Very pretty pair.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Well done Pete!!! She is a beauty!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's some more video to round out the coverage. Tried not to duplicate what you've already seen. Enjoy!






Scott


----------



## Ron Tremblay (Aug 18, 2011)

Great video Scott, Love the crickets. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Scotty


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Larry doesn't have any stock locomotives in his stable. Really like how the Stanley came out. Lots of added details.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> Yes Larry doesn't have any stock locomotives in his stable. Really like how the Stanley came out. Lots of added details.


I cannot resist RH locos as a starting point for modification and detailing. Performance out of the box has never been an issue, so I usually get right to it. The RH Sammie that I picked up at the swap tables is my next candidate.

Larry


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris Bisset in addition to providing some photos for an article also took some video at the Wales West Light Railway tour. Chris took along his 7 1/2" gauge "Goose" to run as well and let the owner give it a go. Here's the video: 






Scott


----------

